# Ship In my sw tank



## devong (May 30, 2008)

I am new, and I set up my sw tank with some live rock and a fake decro boat, which the fish seem to love to sleep in, and my snails escape to it in the day. My question is will any chemicals from it cause any problems in my sw tank?

I plan on replacing it with more live rock, as I see how beautiful the ones on this forum from users are with just a natural environment. Should I take it out now thought o avoid any problems?


----------



## bettababy (Oct 12, 2006)

As long as it is an aquarium decoration, there should be no harm in having it in a saltwater tank. If it is heavily painted, the paint may peel off over time, but other than making a bit of a mess, even that shouldn't hurt anything. Those decorations are constructed with safe materials for both fresh and saltwater tanks.


----------



## devong (May 30, 2008)

bettababy said:


> As long as it is an aquarium decoration, there should be no harm in having it in a saltwater tank. If it is heavily painted, the paint may peel off over time, but other than making a bit of a mess, even that shouldn't hurt anything. Those decorations are constructed with safe materials for both fresh and saltwater tanks.


It is aquarium decor, thanks for the help.


----------



## jumpman23 (Apr 28, 2008)

Normally saltwater fish seldom we put fixtures in it, liverocks are crucial to sustain life.


----------



## devong (May 30, 2008)

jumpman23 said:


> Normally saltwater fish seldom we put fixtures in it, liverocks are crucial to sustain life.


yeah i know, was for my kid, but going to take it out, once i get some more live rock.


----------



## devong (May 30, 2008)

jumpman23 said:


> Normally saltwater fish seldom we put fixtures in it, liverocks are crucial to sustain life.


ok, got rid of the ship, and added a couple more pieces of lr, plus the ones that look like branch. I hope I did not stress my clown fish to much, because he is laying on the bottom now, but it is 12 midnight.

Can someone let me know if it is common for them to sleep on bottom


----------

